# Hamlet, Shakespeare



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2009)

Παράκληση για απόδοση των παρακάτω αποσπασμάτων από τον Άμλετ: 

1η Πράξη, 1η Σκηνή
In the most high and palmy state of Rome,
A little ere the mightiest Julius fell,
The graves stood tenantless and the sheeted dead
Did squeak and gibber in the Roman streets:
As stars with trains of fire and dews of blood,
Disasters in the sun; and the moist star
Upon whose influence Neptune's empire stands 

2η Πράξη, 2η Σκηνή
O God, I could be bounded in a nut shell and count myself a king of infinite space, were it not that I have bad dreams.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

Από τη μετάφραση του Βασ. Ρώτα:

Το πρώτο (μιλάει ο Οράτιος):
...
Στην πιο μεγάλη ακμή της Ρώμης και τη δόξα,
λίγο πριν πέσει ο παντοδύναμος ο Ιούλιος,
οι τάφοι αδειάσανε κι ο θάνατος με σάβανα
γύριζε σκούζοντας κι ουρλιάζοντας στους δρόμους·
κι άστρα με φλόγινες ουρές, βροχή από αίμα,
στον ήλιο μελανιάσματα· και τ' άστρο της δροσιάς,
που κυβερνάει του Ποσειδώνα το βασίλειο...​Το δεύτερο (μιλάει ο Άμλετ):
Ώ, Θεέ μου, θα μπορούσα να 'μουν δεμένος σ' ένα
καρυδότσουφλο και να νομίζω πως είμαι βασιλιάς σε
χώρο απέραντον, φτάνει να μην είχα κακά όνειρα.​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, dear doctor!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2013)

Άλλα αμλετικά:

To be, or not to be, that is the question
Neither a borrower nor a lender be...: Άμλετ, 1η πράξη, 3η σκηνή
There are more things in heaven and earth...: Άμλετ, 1η πράξη, 5η σκηνή
A fellow of infinite jest...: Άμλετ, 5η πράξη, 1η σκηνή


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2013)

Και το δικό μου αίτημα: Άμλετ, 1η πράξη, 3η σκηνή, 78-80:This above all: to thine own self be true,
And it must follow, as the night the day,
Thou canst not then be false to any man.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2013)

Προπάντων τούτο, -- αληθινός να 'σαι στον εαυτό σου
και θ' ακολουθήσει, όπως η νύχτα την ημέρα,
να μη μπορείς πια να 'σαι ψεύτης σε κανέναν.

Μετάφραση Βασ. Ρώτα


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

Σε παρόμοιο αίτημα σε άλλο φόρουμ είχαμε επίσης συγκεντρώσει, με τη βοήθεια φίλης που είχε μελετήσει τις μεταφράσεις του Άμλετ, τα παρακάτω.

Μετάφραση Χειμωνά:
Και πάνω απ' όλα, να είσαι αυτός που είσαι
Τότε θα είσαι και με τους άλλους
έτσι όπως πρέπει να είσαι.

Μετάφραση Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη:
Και τούτο πάνω απ' όλα: στον εαυτό σου να 'σαι αληθινός
και με την ίδια σιγουριά που η νύχτα ακολουθεί τη μέρα,
ούτε και σ' άλλους ψεύτης θα μπορείς να είσαι.

Μετάφραση Δημητρίου Βικέλα:
Προ πάντων δε, μένε πιστός εσύ στον εαυτόν σου
και έπεται, ως έπεται η νύκτα στην ημέραν,
ότι ποτέ σου άπιστος εις άλλον δεν θα γίνης.

Μετάφραση Ιάκωβου Πολυλά:
Προ πάντων τούτο, αληθινός στον εαυτό σου
να 'σαι, και θέλει ακολουθήση, ωσάν η νύκτα
την ημέραν, να μη 'σαι ουδέ στους άλλους ψεύτης.

Θα ήθελα να δω τη μετάφραση του Μάτεση και του Μπελιέ. Η απόδοση τού _be true to yourself_ είναι πιο φυσική στον Χειμωνά, νομίζω. Γενικώς, πολύ ωραία θα ήταν να είχαμε όλο το απόσπασμα με τις οδηγίες του Πολώνιου σε διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις. Άλλο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2013)

Η απορία μου είναι, γιατί κανείς από όλους αυτούς δεν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει την απόδοση που μου φαίνεται πιο φυσιολογική απ' όλες: _να είσαι ειλικρινής με τον /εαυτό σου --και νομοτελειακά τότε δεν θα μπορείς να πεις ψέματα σε κανέναν..._ Ούτε πιστός, ούτε αληθινός, ούτε τίποτε...

Η μετάφραση του Χειμωνά, π.χ., πού μας οδηγεί αν αυτό που είναι κάποιος είναι «από φυσικού του κακός»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2015)

Παράκληση για μετάφραση του εξής αποσπάσματος από τον Άμλετ, πράξη 2η σκηνή 2η:

 "Doubt thou the stars are fire,
 Doubt that the sun doth move,
 Doubt truth to be a liar,
 But never doubt I love."


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

Στου Ρώτα τη μετάφραση:

«Αμφίβαλλε αν το φως των άστρων καίει, 
αμφίβαλλε αν σαλεύει ο ήλιος, ω,
αμφίβαλλε αν η αλήθεια αλήθεια λέει, 
μα μην αμφιβάλλεις, όχι, αν σ' αγαπώ».

Θα μπορούσες να το απλοποιήσεις:

«Αμφίβαλλε αν το φως των άστρων καίει, 
αμφίβαλλε αν ο ήλιος σαλεύει,
αμφίβαλλε αν η αλήθεια αλήθεια λέει, 
μα μην αμφιβάλλεις πως σ' αγαπώ».

Οι ανάγκες της ρίμας έφαγαν το _thee_ που θα ήθελε να προσθέσει ο Άμλετ στο τέλος. Το έβαλε ο Ρώτας.

Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχει το «λαϊκότερο» (με την αύξηση στην υποτακτική και το ένα -λ-), αλλά δεν γνωρίζω την προέλευση (να είναι της Βαχλιώτη;):

«Αμφέβαλε αν η φωτιά των άστρων καίει 
αμφέβαλε αν ο ήλιος κινείται στον ουρανό 
αμφέβαλε αν η αλήθεια αλήθεια λέει 
μα μην αμφιβάλλεις ότι σ' αγαπώ».
http://www.diavasame.gr/page.aspx?itemID=PPG1387_717


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν θα υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να προτιμήσω το "αμφέβαλε".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2015)

Αυτό το «αμφίβαλλε» είναι, πάντως...

Να προτείνω μια μικρή αλλαγή;

Να αμφιβάλλεις αν το φως των άστρων καίει, 
να αμφιβάλλεις αν γυρνάει ο ήλιος στον ουρανό,
να αμφιβάλλεις αν η αλήθεια αλήθεια λέει, 
ποτέ μην αμφιβάλλεις όμως ότι σ' αγαπώ».

Πώς ριμάρουν εδώ το move με το love; Πώς προφερόντουσαν στη σεξπιρική Αγγλία;


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

Ο Χειμωνάς πάλι (που _παραφράζει_ όλον τον Σέξπιρ που μετέφρασε), επιδιώκοντας να παρακάμψει το «αμφίβαλλε», το πρόδωσε εντελώς:

«Είναι ψέμα πως τα άστρα έχουν φως
Ψέματα λέει ο λόγος ο πιο αληθινός
Είναι ψέμα πως ο ήλιος κατοικεί στον ουρανό
Μόνο μια είναι η αλήθεια, σ' αγαπώ».

Για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν συμφωνώ με την προστακτική «να αμφιβάλλεις» χωρίς μετριασμό από π.χ. «αν θες».

Να μια άλλη πρόταση:

Ας μην πιστέψεις πως το φως των άστρων καίει,
μην πιστέψεις, αν θες, πως ο ήλιος σαλεύει,
αμφισβήτησε πως η αλήθεια αλήθεια λέει,
μα μην αμφιβάλλεις πως σ' αγαπώ».


Για τις ελισαβετιανές προφορές ιδού μια πρόχειρη συλλογή απόψεων:
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/73645/rhyme-in-elizabethan-sonnets


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2015)

nickel said:


> Για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν συμφωνώ με την προστακτική «να αμφιβάλλεις» χωρίς μετριασμό από π.χ. «αν θες».


Βλέπω αυτό το «να αμφιβάλλεις» περισσότερο σαν «να αμφιβάλλεις, αν/εφόσον θέλεις», αλλά καταλαβαίνω τον αντίλογο. Η παραλλαγή με «αν αμφιβάλλεις πως...» για να διατηρείται παντού το ίδιο ρήμα;


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2015)

Κάθε φορά που βλέπω να παρατίθεται απόσπασμα από σεξπιρική μετάφραση του Χειμωνά, εντυπωσιάζομαι, αλλά αρνητικά.


----------

